# starkes color banding bei 8 bit Monitor (ASUS ROG SWIFT PG248Q)



## p4rtybus (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,
Habe mir letztens einen neuen Monitor bestellt , auf Empfehlung mit 8 Bit Farbtiefe, habe ihn Gebraucht gekauft, allerdings mit 12 Monaten gewährleistung. Dieser Monitor hat ein wirklich unerträgliches Color-Banding was vorallem in Filmen bzw Serien auffällt. 
Ich wollte daher mal nachschauen ob sowas normal ist und/oder ob man so etwas beheben kann bzw. das Gerät ausgetauscht werden sollte. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine Palit GTX 1080 GameRock Premium


----------



## HisN (31. Mai 2018)

Der Farb-Wiedergabe-Bereich steht auf Voll?
Von den Fotos her sieht es ja so aus als würde das Ding nicht mal schwarz zeigen, sondern eher ein grau. Oder hast Du da erst mal Helligkeit und Kontrast auf Maximum gedreht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4rtybus (31. Mai 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Der Farb-Wiedergabe-Bereich steht auf Voll?
> Von den Fotos her sieht es ja so aus als würde das Ding nicht mal schwarz zeigen, sondern eher ein grau. Oder hast Du da erst mal Helligkeit und Kontrast auf Maximum gedreht?
> 
> 
> ...


Vorher stand es auf Standard, habe es jetzt auf die Nvida-Einstellungen gestellt, aber das hat keinen Unterschied gemacht. Das mit dem Schwarz liegt eher an der Kamera.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich mir nur die Bilder anschaue, würde ich drauf tippen, dass die Videos einfach zu stark komprimiert wurden - sieht eher nach Kompressionsartefakte aus. Versuch mal, die Monitoreinstellungen zurückzusetzen. Kann mich erinnern auch ein Banding gehabt zu haben, nachdem ich versucht habe, das Bild per OSD zu verschlimmbessern.


----------



## p4rtybus (1. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nur die Bilder anschaue, würde ich drauf tippen, dass die Videos einfach zu stark komprimiert wurden - sieht eher nach Kompressionsartefakte aus. Versuch mal, die Monitoreinstellungen zurückzusetzen.


Das habe ich auch schon mal versucht, hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Vielleicht liegt es an der Serie oder der Auflösung an sich? 

An alle: könnte mir jemand ein Bild senden, das werde ich dann mal ausprobieren und mit dem Handy fotografieren? So kann man es genauer erkennen bzw. vergleichen


----------



## HisN (1. Juni 2018)

Gradient (banding) - Lagom LCD test

Ist der S/W-Verlauf oben auf der Seite sauber und ohne jegliche Stufen?


EIZO LCD Monitore fur Office, Foto & Design, Medizin, Gaming, Industrie 


Farbverläufe auswählen, wenn der Test läuft einfach mal ne Farbe nehmen. Verlauf muss sauber sein.

So ganz ohne Handy und alles?


----------



## p4rtybus (1. Juni 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Gradient (banding) - Lagom LCD test
> 
> Ist der S/W-Verlauf oben auf der Seite sauber und ohne jegliche Stufen?
> 
> ...



Hier die Bilder, kann das schlecht beurteilen, da ich gerade keinen Vergleich habe, weil mein zweiter Monitor weg ist.


----------



## HisN (1. Juni 2018)

Nicht vergleichen. Die Verläufe müssen ganz sanft sein. Keine Linien bilden mit Abstufungen. Wenn keine Abstufungen vorhanden sind, dann ist es das Video, das ******** ist, nicht Dein Monitor. Oder Du versucht mal einen anderen Player.


----------



## p4rtybus (1. Juni 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Nicht vergleichen. Die Verläufe müssen ganz sanft sein. Keine Linien bilden mit Abstufungen. Wenn keine Abstufungen vorhanden sind, dann ist es das Video, das ******** ist, nicht Dein Monitor. Oder Du versucht mal einen anderen Player.



was meinst du denn zu den Bildern?


----------



## HisN (1. Juni 2018)

Am Handy nix


----------



## PCGH_Manu (1. Juni 2018)

Sieht nicht nach Color Banding des Monitors aus. Sicher, dass das bei jedem Bild auftritt und nicht nur bei irgendeinem Streaming-Dienst oder komprimiertem Video?


----------



## p4rtybus (1. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Sieht nicht nach Color Banding des Monitors aus. Sicher, dass das bei jedem Bild auftritt und nicht nur bei irgendeinem Streaming-Dienst oder komprimiertem Video?



Ne, da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Es ist mir vorallem bei der Serie aufgefallen, Iron Fist heißt sie und ist auf Netflix, daher wunderte ich mich. Vorallem bei den dunkleren Stellen ist das stark erkennbar,  auch in anderen Serien/Filmen, wobei es in "Iron Fist" noch stärker ist.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2018)

Ich sehe da auch nur Kompressionsartefakte.


----------



## p4rtybus (2. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch nur Kompressionsartefakte.



Das bedeutet? XD


----------



## Sharijan (2. Juni 2018)

Das ist der Monitor, starkes colour banding haben z.b auch die Jungs von Prad.de in ihren Review kritisiert.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2018)

Ich glaub einige sollten sich mal Beispiele von Kompressionsartefakten und von Colorbanding angucken.
Als kurze Erklärung :
Colorbanding ist ein stufiger Verlauf bei Farben und/oder S/W. 
Heisst, der Farbverlauf ist nicht schön gleichmäßig, sondern man kann die Abgrenzungen der Farben meist deutlich erkennen. 
Das kommt halt oft bei gleichfarbigen Hintergründen zum Vorschein, zb beim Himmel. 

Kompressionsartefakte sieht man meist in dunklen Bildbereicheren. 
Die sehen meist aus wie grosse blockige Pixel.
Sieht man sehr oft bei Youtube, Netflix oder anderen streaming Portalen.


----------



## p4rtybus (3. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sieht man sehr oft bei Youtube, Netflix oder anderen streaming Portalen.



Es ist vorallem bei Videos generell. In Spielen gibt es da keine Probleme. Aber in so gut wie jedem Video ist das Problem vorhanden


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2018)

Dann liegt es wohl an der Komprimierung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

Wie sieht dieses bild aus, gibt es grobe Farbsprünge? Ich habe mit mienem Asus nur im Bereich gaaanz Dunkel wischen den jeweils letzten 2-3 Anstufungen leichte Sprünge ansonsten ist es völlig kontinuierlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4rtybus (4. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie sieht dieses bild aus, gibt es grobe Farbsprünge? Ich habe mit mienem Asus nur im Bereich gaaanz Dunkel wischen den jeweils letzten 2-3 Anstufungen leichte Sprünge ansonsten ist es völlig kontinuierlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne, da gibt es keine Farbsprünge. Kann man denn irgendwas an der Komprimierung ändern? Ich meine in Serien auf meinem zweit Monitor ist es nicht so schllimm.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> ne, da gibt es keine Farbsprünge.


Dann sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es am Monitor liegt



p4rtybus schrieb:


> Kann man denn irgendwas an der Komprimierung ändern? Ich meine in Serien auf meinem zweit Monitor ist es nicht so schllimm.


Andere Anbieter haben oft andere Kompressionen. Wenn Du z.B. Fernsehsendungen schaust, wie das ARD live Stream, hast Du dann ebenso Bildprobleme?
ARD live: Livestream | tagesschau.de


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Ich meine in Serien auf meinem zweit Monitor ist es nicht so schllimm.


Wie heisst denn dein Zweitmonitor?


----------



## p4rtybus (4. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie heisst denn dein Zweitmonitor?



der ist ein Samsung LS24F350FH.


----------



## p4rtybus (4. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es am Monitor liegt
> 
> 
> Andere Anbieter haben oft andere Kompressionen. Wenn Du z.B. Fernsehsendungen schaust, wie das ARD live Stream, hast Du dann ebenso Bildprobleme?
> ARD live: Livestream | tagesschau.de



Genau kann ich es gerade nicht sagen, weil es keine dunklen Stellen gab, allerdings ist es schon so, dass das Bild auf meinem Zweitbildschirm wieder etwas besser bzw. "flüssiger" aussah. Im allgemeinen wirkt es auch relativ unscharf. Wie kann es denn sein, dass ein 120€ Monitor ein besseres Bild als ein knapp 450€ Monitor hat?!


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2018)

Sicher dass alles im Treiber und im OSD richtig eingestellt ist?


----------



## HisN (4. Juni 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Wie kann es denn sein, dass ein 120€ Monitor ein besseres Bild als ein knapp 450€ Monitor hat?!



Der Monitor ist so schlecht, dass Dir die Fehler des Quellmaterials nicht sofort ins Auge springen^^
Nachher ist das ein alter TN, der Schwarz sowieso nur als Graugrün darstellen kann. Dann sieht man die Fehler im Grau nicht mehr so.


----------



## p4rtybus (4. Juni 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist so schlecht, dass Dir die Fehler des Quellmaterials nicht sofort ins Auge springen^^
> Nachher ist das ein alter TN, der Schwarz sowieso nur als Graugrün darstellen kann. Dann sieht man die Fehler im Grau nicht mehr so.



Es ist ein Samsung  LS24F350FH mit IPS Panel, das Bild ist zwar nicht überragend, aber vor allem in Filmen deutlich schöner ,ich kann ja mal einen Vergleich mit einem Handy Foto machen.


----------



## p4rtybus (5. Juni 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sicher dass alles im Treiber und im OSD richtig eingestellt ist?



Ja, im OSD ist alles richtig, habe es schon mit mehrfachen Einstellungen versucht. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, was in Videos passiert, ist, das das Video bzw. die Bilder teilweise "zittern", also objekte bewegen sich nicht komplett flüssig sondern "zittern" , ist dir so ein Problem vielleicht auch bekannt?


----------



## TheComedian18 (6. Juni 2018)

p4rtybus schrieb:


> Ja, im OSD ist alles richtig, habe es schon mit mehrfachen Einstellungen versucht. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, was in Videos passiert, ist, das das Video bzw. die Bilder teilweise "zittern", also objekte bewegen sich nicht komplett flüssig sondern "zittern" , ist dir so ein Problem vielleicht auch bekannt?



Gammaeinstellung auch geprüft? Weil ich sehe an sich nur einen katastrophalen Gammawert.


----------



## p4rtybus (6. Juni 2018)

TheComedian18 schrieb:


> Gammaeinstellung auch geprüft? Weil ich sehe an sich nur einen katastrophalen Gammawert.



Ja, habe den Gammawert ebenfalls neu eingerichtet, weiß nicht mehr auf welcher Seite das war, wie auch immer, das lag auch am Blickwinkel des Fotos.


----------

